
Google giving far-right users' data to law enforcement, documents reveal - AndrewBissell
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/17/google-giving-user-data-authorities-documents-reveal
======
firebaze
Does it give far-left users' data to LE as well?

~~~
iron0013
Presumably only if they make violent and terroristic threats like the right-
wing subjects of the article did. The valence of their political beliefs is
irrelevant, making the headline highly misleading.

~~~
wmf
The question is not what Google presumably does but what they actually do.

~~~
iron0013
What they actually do is give data to law enforcement when users make violent
and terroristic threats, which is what the right-wing users described in the
article did. I know this because I read the article.

Reading the article is usually a great way to find out what the article says,
and I recommend it to anyone who is interested in knowing what they’re talking
about before they open their mouth to opine.

------
ncmncm
Click-bait title.

The strong correlation between right-wing extremists and individuals
threatening violence and terroristic activity means reports of the latter
often mention the former.

This is akin to the observation that reality has a leftward bias, when
interpreted by US standards.

Now, if only those responsible to act on the reports did not agree with the
extremists...

~~~
arawnx
ah, is that your position with blacks and "overpolicing" as well? that it's ok
to treat certain groups specially when they're disproportionately violent?

~~~
ncmncm
Out in force, I see.

Reporting threats of violence disproportionately affects people who threaten
violence, and coddles literally everyone who does not. You would change that,
how?

